

Bangalore Based Gecko Successfully Raises $50,000 on Indiegogo - jayadevan
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/gecko-crowd-funding-297/

======
enscr
It's based in India yet charging for shipping outside USA? From the
applications it sounds like a US based company that's offloaded some
development in B'lore. Is that the case?

Some functionality overlaps with similar projects like :
[http://www.sticknfind.com](http://www.sticknfind.com) ,
[http://www.wallettrackr.com/](http://www.wallettrackr.com/)

~~~
ShirsenduK
It's Indian. :) They have been at this for sometime now. Here is an article
before they launched their crowdfunding campaign.
[http://yourstory.in/2013/08/how-a-group-of-experienced-
entre...](http://yourstory.in/2013/08/how-a-group-of-experienced-
entrepreneurs-connovate-ed-to-build-indias-own-tile-app-gecko/)

Their shipping charges for non-US address must be because of their supply-
chain. Also its quite possible the hardware gets mass produced in China and
shipped to US in bulk like any other product.

------
chch
Since there's no actual link in the article as far as I can find, for those
who have not yet seen the funding page (such as myself):

[http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gecko-make-your-smart-
phon...](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gecko-make-your-smart-phone-
smarter)

------
RyanZAG
$50,000 sounds incredibly low to get this to market. Surely setting up
manufacturing and shipping and sourcing the components is going to eat up more
than that? They've already promised nearly all their backers at least one of
these things, so it's not like they will get in more revenue from sales until
after all of those are made and shipped.

~~~
loceng
Only reason I think it could be possible is that it's in India. $50,000 surely
goes a long way there?

~~~
ssivark
Very roughly, by comparing cost of living it'll be worth about ~$200,000 in
India. But keep in mind that the cost of manpower in India is much lower than
the US.

